# Experienced Remote Auditor/Coder - CPC



## stacey_elliott (May 27, 2008)

Currently looking for a position requiring an experienced coder/auditor working remotely from my home office.  Over 20 years experience in medical billing, coding, physician education and office management.  Recent remote coding and auditing experience with comprehensive remote office setup.  Current standing as CPC (first certified in 1994) through the AAPC. Temporary or permanent assignments will be considered.

Requests for resume and references will be answered immediately.

Contact:  Stacey Elliott, CPC - elliottsse@aol.com - (541) 956-6877


----------

